# Breastfeeding and IVF



## billie2015 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I know this is quite early to think about, but it took us 4 fresh IVF cycle to get our miracle daughter and she WILL have a sibling! I always wanted children close together and DD is so lovely and easy to take care of that even 3 months post partum I'm starting to think of going again.

Only I'm still breastfeeding, and don't intend to stop until DD is ready to (not sure when that will be but I don't want to rush it). I was wondering if anyone had any info about doing a fresh cycle while breastfeeding, I would welcome them!

Thanks!


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats on your gorgeous baby. I seem to remember reading in the breastfeeding section of a (super)mum! who pumped and froze enough for her baby during the drugs for her cycle then pumped and dumped the milk during those weeks then carried on bf after. Sounds a major mission but would be so worth it.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I've been wondering this as well. Apparently five clinics in the UK will treat if still bfing but I've not got the list of which ones they are. There is breastfeeding network who has a pharmacist and she says the drugs used during treatments are ok to continue bfing. Although they may dry the milk up in the initial stages so baby will dry nurse.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi All, 

We are 6 months and I really want to go again.  I was thinking of doing it this month but honestly haven't lost the baby weight....I would like to go again in Sept but don't want to give up breastfeeding!

It took us 5 fresh and one FET to get our Miracle!!!

T


----------



## billie2015 (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow, would love to find a clinic that treat while breastfeeding! But we are fortunate enough to have a clinic very very close to our house so not sure I would like to travel far.

TeeinParis, good luck, keep me posted on what you decide. My point is as it took us 4 goes last time, I don't want to stop BFing and then get a negative, I would feel devastated and so sad for my little girl!


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

I have been thinking about this a lot as well. My little boy is nearly 1, and I don't want to stop bf before he is ready. Would love to chat more about this and share info.

I am trying to work out whether there is good evidence that the drugs might be harmful to a breastfeeding baby or toddler. Obvs can pump and dump then bf after but i think my little boy would find me refusing him breast quite traumatic; he has hardly ever had bottle, just one work meeting when he was much much younger, and it didnt go that well.

Anyway, there is a social media group on this topic which has loads of information. It is called Breastfeeding Mums undergoing Fertility Treatment. https://www.social media.com/groups/1622871441305943/

P

/links


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

In the web address I posted in my previous post, it was a ** address but for some reason ff changed it so the address doesnt work. Anyway think it will be easy to find from the name.


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

ok, ff keeps changing something I am writing to 'social media'. I don't know why. But I am talking about a group on the popular social media site founded by Mark Zuckerberg! Each time it says 'social media' in my previous messages, it should say the name of that particular social media site.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

FYI - we were told at the Lister Breast feeding doesn't make a difference to the cycle but he said you don't want to feed the baby with the extra progesterone.  So it is actually the post drug bit and the gestone or cyclogest


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

http://bfduringivf.weebly.com/

lots of info on the website above, including on whether various drugs safe or not during nursing

/links


----------



## Whirlybird (May 8, 2012)

I'm pretty sure GCRM is one of the clinics that will treat breastfeeding women. But they may have an issue with the age of your baby in terms of your body having enough time to recover etc.


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

That's really interesting. Thanks Whirly.  Is it common to think you need more than a year after childbirth? My baby is 13 months now. Or maybe it is cos my profile was unclear - I just realised it said baby born Sept 3rd and I hadn't put 2015 ...


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I would say talk to your doc.  Mine is more worried about the long term affects of extra hormones on her fertility.  PCOS is already genetic as is my mums endometriosis that stopped my cousins from having kids i wouldn't want to add anything else..


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hello ladies. This is something that interests me as well, although my "baby" is a little older! (2 years but still bfing). It is possible to have IVF while continuing to bf although not all clinics are amenable to the idea. The social media group already mentioned has loads of helpful links and advice on the topic and I'd strongly recommend joining it.   


One thing I would caution you about though, the fertility drugs come with a risk of reducing your milk supply - which is fine, another pregnancy could well have the same effect - but for this reason you might want to wait until your baby is well established on solid foods. In any case it's a good idea to give your body a break between pregnancies anyway.   


Lots of luck to you all


----------

